

Show HN: HN client for android (with thumbnails) beta. Appreciate your feedback - kpgx
https://plus.google.com/communities/118167818139031156233

======
kpgx
Screenshot : [http://i.imgur.com/aaVmqJz.png](http://i.imgur.com/aaVmqJz.png)

Blog post : [https://kasungamlath.com/2015/07/24/Dimple-Hacker-News-
Reade...](https://kasungamlath.com/2015/07/24/Dimple-Hacker-News-Reader/)

